# Shared folders on static / dynamic IP network



## stefanybaez (Aug 6, 2012)

Hey guys, 
First of all I've been looking for an answer to this EVERYWHERE and tried a couple of things but none has worked. Here's what I want to do:

I have a network setup at work with static IP addresses. There's a wifi WRT54GS router connected, setup with a static IP that will connect devices to the network by applying a dynamic IP address. There's one of the computers connected directly to the router because there is no other way, no extra ethernet plugs on the wall.

So what I would like is for the computer that is connected using dynamic IP address to be able to see the shared folders on the network. I know I could just setup the router with DHCP and set the static IP on the computer, but that would be my last resort.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

You need a ip plan.

Half your ip is static. The other half is dynamic. Since they are all in the same subnet they can talk to each other. This assumes you have a lan connection from the wifi router to the main network.

You understand how to do this?


----------



## stefanybaez (Aug 6, 2012)

Hi, thank you for the fast reply.
I'm not exactly sure how to do that. I'm not very fond of networking I barely know how to setup a wifi router lol.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

You start with a ip plan. Here is an example:

Address Range [Class C] 192.168.1.1-254

Static range: 192.168.1.1 to 192.168.1.50
DHCP range: 192.168.1.100 to 192.168.1.254

Static assignments: 
Router: 192.168.1.1
Server range: 192.168.1.2 to 192.168.1.10
Server1: 192.168.1.2
Server2: 192.168.1.3
Network printer range: 192.168.1.11 to 192.168.1.20
NW Printer1: 192.168.1.11
Network switches range: 192.168.1.21 to 192.168.1.30
Managed switch: 192.168.1.21

You get the idea.

You configure your static ips accordingly. You then configure your dhcp scope to be as the range stated above.

Everyone is on the same subnet and everyone can see each other.


----------

